# Contactos electricos giratorios



## jumado (Ago 12, 2012)

hola estimados, alguno podria ayudarme?
necesito conseguir fichas de conexion giratorias, trifasicas, son para conectar motores a un sistema de plataforma giratoria, por tanto estarian alimentados desde el centro ylos motores se mueven con la plataforma
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2012)

Lo que necesitas se llama "Colector de anillos rozantes"


----------



## jumado (Ago 12, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta, lo que busco es algo bastante mas pequeño, http://www.mercotac.com/html/products.html
pero no consigo en argentina, o no estoy buscando bien
gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2012)

jumado dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta, lo que busco es algo bastante mas pequeño, http://www.mercotac.com/html/products.html
> pero no consigo en argentina, o no estoy buscando bien
> gracias por tu respuesta



Te mostré como es el principio de funcionamiento, la realización práctica corre por tu cuenta.

El tamaño es según tu consumo de corriente y se puede hacer tan chico como la parte mecánica te lo permita.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-427332272-colector-electrico-rotativo-anillos-rozantes-_JM_


----------



## jumado (Ago 12, 2012)

gracias mil, voy a ver que onda con estos de ml que me mandaste, aunque por lo que  investigue los de contacto por metal liquido son los mejores, aunque por ahora no se si se consiguen aca
saludos


----------



## Cajita (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola,

Estoy intentando hacer un proyecto en el cual gira una parte gracias a un motor. Ésta parte móvil, además, lleva incorporada un microcontrolador el cual necesito que esté alimentado por la misma alimentación que el motor. Entonces mi duda es ¿Cómo puedo hacer pasar corriente a la parte móvil, si está claro que no pueden haber cables ni nada girando en el eje del motor?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

Bienvenido al Foro !


1ª Opción : Anillos rozantes.

2ª Opción : transformador rotativo como los de las cabezas grabadoras de las viejas videocaseteras VHS.

Deberías usar el Buscador , éste tema ya se trató muchas veces


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 23, 2014)

No sabía de transformadores rotativos, supongo que será tambien como la carga inductiva de los celulares.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

Si , pero tiene un núcleo magnético "cerrado" , Googlealo como transformador giratorio o rotativo para propeller clock


----------

